# My toy poodie has a pimple =/



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, I can't help ya with that, but your camera is amazing!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Um, I'd be having my vet look at that to make sure it's *just* a pimple. It's small now, easy to remove if it's something more serious.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I know that my previous girl always had some little bumps after she got groomed. But it was classified as in-grown hairs. This looks awefully large, I would have a vet check it out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have never seen that before, but it sure does look painful. I would have a vet look at it too just to be safe._


----------

